# Scroll Saws



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

Do you use a scroll saw occasionally? If so, what brand/model do you have or recommend? I’ve been looking at some of the small 16-inch models to do some cabinet restoration work, but they almost all appear to be flimsy, cookie cutter knockoffs of each other. 
I am finding a lot of well made, reasonably priced larger used equipment, but I just don’t have the room for anything like that. For the amount of use it will likely get, I also don’t think I could justify the expense of something like the 16-inch Excalibur.

I know Delta actually used to make a decent 16-inch model SS350, but unfortunately, I see they have completely abandoned that section of the market and now only offer one 20-inch model, which is basically identical to the DeWalt 20-inch and looks like it is made by TOTY in the same factory.

TKX


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I scored this on clearance from HD, for the same price as the Riobi at the time. Somewhere around 100 beans.:thumbsup:

I used it to build the Colosseum.:laughing:

I don't have any experience with other scrolls, but this one worked perfectly for me.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

loneframer said:


> I scored this on clearance from HD, for the same price as the Riobi at the time. Somewhere around 100 beans.:thumbsup:
> 
> I used it to build the Colosseum.:laughing:
> 
> I don't have any experience with other scrolls, but this one worked perfectly for me.


Good score on that saw at that price. I was actually looking into the Dremel scroll, but they apparently stopped making their saws earlier this year as well. I’m guessing they want to focus on a more lucrative rotary tool market.


----------

